# Oops I did it again...another rescue



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Another rescue this one is also from the island of Lombok. Has been tied to a tree with a baby since October 18th at that time the baby was maybe one week old. The mommy is afraid of humans but she leads and ties (obviously lol) but baby is terrified and has never been touched. Baby has been named Suede, mommy needs a name  she looks like maybe 6 or so by her teeth?


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Another of her...god I hope she isn't already pregnant again... would this be a creamy buckskin?


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

One more sport but she is a cutie!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Can't blame you for wanting to save these horses - you are a good person :loveshower: Are there many horses likes this just abandon somewhere and mistreated in general?


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Not really, no. The husbandry in general is poor but most are in decent condition. I think the biggest issue here is the guy has a stable full of cart ponies and they are all stallions. Somewhere he got a mare but then realized she couldn't stay at that stable without causing chaos...hence a tree :-( he said he couldn't afford to feed her much...


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you were in a position to bring her and her baby in. Have you thought of a name for Momma yet? She's really kinda cute and might even be pretty when she gets a little weight and shine to her.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok, that's good news at least. Fingers crossed this mare is not pregnant already. She looks like sweet little horse. Looking forward to updates about how they are coming around


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww so nice of you to rescue! Congrats she's a cutie! She's going to look even better since she's in good care!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Their color is buckskin. The mare is a wild bay based buckskin hence why she has minimal black expression. 

With better feed quality she could really change color to a much richer body color


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Ok I was wondering if it was a wild type buckskin... She is pretty cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Their color is buckskin. The mare is a wild bay based buckskin hence why she has minimal black expression.
> 
> With better feed quality she could really change color to a much richer body color


Yep, that was my thought, too.

She's going to be GORGEOUS once she's fed up. :shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bless you for helping these horses!

Both look to be nice horses with a lot of potential. If you want to keep the texture theme to their names, you can call mom Velvet.

Can't wait to see what they look like in 90 days!!


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Velvet a good idea! Will have to think on it...she has a sponsor in Australia who has helped with funds and got to name the baby. We are going to create a Facebook page for her and the other two rescue mares to chronicle their progress...the other mommy,Jara is filling out nicely! And Hope with the horrible feet is finally trotting so the pain must be less!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Another option to go with Suede would be Leather. She's sorta that color! And you know she's gotta be a tough little momma to raise a baby while tied to a tree!


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

They have been christened Charity and Suede was renamed to Wisdom. We also renamed Jara to Faith so we have Faith, Hope and Charity!


----------

